# عقود ذهبية وفضيه !! بأسعار تبدأ من 20 إلي 50



## شمس (11 فبراير 2012)

*عقود ذهبية وفضيه !! بأسعار تبدأ من 20 إلي 50* 
هذه المنتجات لا تتغير الوانها ومضمونة اكثر من سنة !

عقوود!! بأسعار تبدأ من 20 إلي 50 SAR
الكمية محدودة جدًا
للطلب و الاتصال علي 0562087142و الشحن مجانا للجميع انحاء اللمملكه





12ريال




19 ريال




عقود ذهبية طويلة19 ريال










عقود خشبيه ملونه35 ريال





عقد حلقات جديد 59 ريال





19 ريال














تعليقة بطاقة العمل - جوال - مفاتيح طويلة
39 ريال









عقود فضيه طويلة
19 ريال
عقود بحرية 
19 ريال



















39 ريال
قود طويلة حجر ملون Sea Stones - DRE





عقود طويلة حجر ملون 39 ريالSea Stones - LIO




50 SAR
عقود ناعمة - عقد YOUHAU-1





عقود طويلة 2012 - عقود فاخره AB2
SAR 38






عقود ناعمة 2012 - عقد CERCAF-3
SAR 38










عقود ناعمة 2012 - عقد CERCAF-2

38 SAR 








عقود طويلة 2012 - عقود فاخره AA5

38 SAR 







عقود طويلة 2012 - عقود فاخره AA7
SAR 38







عقود طويلة 2012 - عقود فاخره AA8
SAR 38






عقود طويلة 2012 - عقود فاخره AA1
SAR 38







عقود طويلة 2012 - عقود فاخره AA3

SAR 38






عقود طويلة 2012 - عقود فاخره AA2


SAR 38






عقد طويل مع اسوارة ERORE 4

34 SAR 








30 SAR 
عقد طويل مع اسوارة ERORE 3








عقد طويل مع اسوارة ERORE 2

34 SAR 














عقد طويل مع اسوارة ERORE

الكمية محدودة جداااا
34 SAR 






عقود طويلة 2012 - عقود فاخره AB6
38 SAR 





عقود طويلة 2012 - عقود فاخره AB4
38 SAR 



 
http://www.aswaqcity.com/report.php?p=8261274



http://www.aswaqcity.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=8261274 







عقد خشبي طويل جدا برتقالي بني 
39 ريال






عقد معدني طويل 
66 ريال




تعليقة جوال جديد
54 ريال




عقود راقية 2012 - VECO
57 ريال





عقود الريش


----------



## شمس (13 فبراير 2012)

*رد: عقود ذهبية وفضيه !! بأسعار تبدأ من 20 إلي 50*






عقد خشبي طويل جدا برتقالي بني 
39 ريال






عقد معدني طويل 
66 ريال




تعليقة جوال جديد
54 ريال




عقود راقية 2012 - VECO
57 ريال





عقود الريش feathers ZEQ 
95 ريال 



































عقد برتقالي خشبي طويل


----------



## tjarksa (13 فبراير 2012)

*رد: عقود ذهبية وفضيه !! بأسعار تبدأ من 20 إلي 50*

الله يوفقك يارب .


----------

